# Rocket Cellini Evoluzione bar meter jumping



## PhillipJacob

Hey Rocket forum.

I'm getting some unusual behaviour from my Rocket cellini evoluzione, when I'm brewing the bar is going from 8-12 constantly.






How come it is behaving like this?


----------



## Dan430

Hmmm thats weird!! Seems like its your pump problem!! Did you open up the machine and check?? did you descale your machine and this happen after you descale your machine??

or unstable inlet supply of water which might cause it too!! use tank and see if same problem occurs!


----------



## neilkennedy

I've had the exact same issue with my Rocket - I "fixed" it but don't know how - i ran water through, cleaned group head and shower screen and backflushed a few times and the problem went away...hope yours does the same...


----------



## Dan430

Another problem could be air-locked pump!! and you might need to prime the pump.

Here is an example altho different machine but same principle


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Does that machine have a rotary pump? The noise feels like as it is from a vibe pump!


----------



## Dan430

pessutojr said:


> Does that machine have a rotary pump? The noise feels like as it is from a vibe pump!


it is a rotary pump because its cellini Evo the plumb in version. yeah it does sound like a vibe pump but much louder than a pro500! haha


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

I'd say there is definitely something wrong with the pump, wether the pump is malfunctioning or there is an air lock I don't know. I used to own a Cellini Evo, exactly like yours, albeit tank fed, and the pump was very quiet, nothing like yours. How old is the machine? Is it still under guarantee?


----------



## risky

Based on never having owned a rocket, but having spent time around hydraulic systems I'd say that's definitely an air lock.


----------



## jubarim

I have the same issue on my Rocket Giotto Evoluzione:






I think my pump is also defective. It works properly, but makes a lot of noise and the pressure gauge spins moves a lot as well...


----------



## Dan430

jubarim said:


> I have the same issue on my Rocket Giotto Evoluzione:


Hmmm thats unusual!! even without pressure its kinda loud! probably its not engaging properly. u plumbed in or using water tank? do another video with blind basket so peeps here can assist you better!


----------



## jubarim

Dan430 said:


> Hmmm thats unusual!! even without pressure its kinda loud! probably its not engaging properly. u plumbed in or using water tank? do another video with blind basket so peeps here can assist you better!


Hi Dan! Thanks for the reply!

I am at work now, but later I can record with the blind. I have two other videos of extractions:






The noise and vibration are similar with the blind. It doesn't even looks like it has a rotatory pump!


----------



## jubarim

As requested, I recorded a video with the blind filter:


----------



## Dan430

jubarim said:


> As requested, I recorded a video with the blind filter:


Damn thats weird!! perhaps its airlock on its water lines or your inline pressure is too high which may affect the rotary pump as well!! if you just do "Cool flush" does it still sounds as bad? without pressure it shouldn't be the harsh vibration sound!! if it does i suggest to get back to the shop or get in touch with rocket engineers to get the pump replace! possibly only the head should be replaced!! and no it shouldn't work that way!!


----------



## ZNerses

I just had this problem and was close to ordering a pump replacement but hold off! I cannot explain it but recently I disassembled the lever for inspection and lubrication and upon re-assembling I no longer get the severe vibrations and noise I was experiencing. Trapped air as some describe may have been the problem but I cannot exactly link the lever with the symptoms! Try it but be very careful - I ended up cross-threading the main bolt (although still not 100% convinced it was me).


----------



## jubarim

Hi guys! Thanks for the tips!

With the help of a friend, we isolated the pump, and it as working perfectly, no noise at all (it as pumping from a bucket)

So I connected the pumping part of the machine and also no noise. When we connected the group part, the noise was back.

Listening carefully we discovered it was the pressure gauge! It was noisy!!

So I ordered a new one and now it is quiet as never!

Enviado de meu XT1097 usando Tapatalk


----------

